
Twitter.net: The International Association of Bird Statistics Gatherers - grhmc
http://twitter.net/
======
yareally
Studying about birds is a hobby of mine, but why the heck is this posted on
hn?

1) There is (literally) no content to the site, thus nothing interesting.

2) The only action is inputting bird stats if you're already a member.

3) The only rationale I can assume is "Hey someone owns a domain that sort of
looks like it should belong twitter.com, but it doesn't." If that's the case,
the submitter might be shocked to find there are other sites just like that
out there (which generally predate the more popular site).

Is this really something the handful of voters find interesting or is it just
a boring weekend?

~~~
nathancahill
Mildly interesting, but eBird[0] by Cornell is far more powerful and popular
for collecting bird sightings data.

[0] [http://ebird.org](http://ebird.org)

~~~
yareally
Yep, I use that one sometimes. Also Cornell's project feederwatch[1] and
allaboutbirds[2]. Cornell has a lot of love for bird studies.

I've been tempted to apply when their Ornithology Department had web/mobile
job openings, but moving to Ithaca for it seems a bit too much for me, even
for a hobby I enjoy.

[1] [http://feederwatch.org](http://feederwatch.org)

[2] [http://allaboutbirds.org](http://allaboutbirds.org)

------
jlas
I hope they're being compensated for promoting Twitter and boosting Twitter's
SEO with that link on their page.

------
idiotclock
this is amazing! light of my day!

